# A few more from the garden



## davholla (Jun 7, 2016)

A weevil



EF7A8879weevil by davholla2002, on Flickr

A hoverfly being eaten



EF7A8841hoverflyspider by davholla2002, on Flickr

A bug




EF7A8971bug by davholla2002, on Flickr

A centipede which I would say is normally the hardest to photograph, sadly the flash did not fire so I had to improve it in darktable




IMG_1207centipede by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## crimbfighter (Jun 8, 2016)

Very Nice! I like the weevil the best. I like the Centipede, too.


----------



## Peeb (Jun 8, 2016)

Fun!


----------



## Peeb (Jun 8, 2016)

Check out the paper-thin DOF:  great focus on the eye, while the hairs around the mouth are fading.  Really nicely done.


----------



## davholla (Jun 8, 2016)

Thank you it was a combination of luck and practice.


----------

